# Tosin Abasi at 17 in a high school battle of the bands



## xwmucradiox (Feb 28, 2012)

This was a fun show when I was in high school. Tosin's band 7 Lox starts around 45 minutes in.

Sherwoodstock 2001 - YouTube


----------



## spawnofthesith (Feb 28, 2012)

Motherfucker was badass and creative even in highschool too. FML 

Cool vid, thanks for posting


----------



## DLG (Feb 28, 2012)

i forgot how horrible nu metal dancing was but how infinitely better it is than today's hardcore dancing


----------



## Pooluke41 (Feb 28, 2012)

I thought that first band was Tosin's for a minute there.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Feb 28, 2012)

Pooluke41 said:


> I thought that first band was Tosin's for a minute there.



Yeah I didn't read the OP all the way through, and when I first opened up the link I was like FUUUUU.... troll thread


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Feb 28, 2012)

The day of the visor \m/


----------



## The Reverend (Feb 28, 2012)

DLG said:


> i forgot how horrible nu metal dancing was but how infinitely better it is than today's hardcore dancing



I was thinking the exact opposite . 

I'm glad I was too young and too into pop punk to have seen stuff like that.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Feb 28, 2012)

spawnofthesith said:


> Motherfucker was badass and creative even in highschool too. FML
> 
> Cool vid, thanks for posting



Really? I couldn't hear anything "badass" or "creative", in fact I couldn't hear anything at all due to the sound quality being very poor.


----------



## The Reverend (Feb 28, 2012)

Wingchunwarrior said:


> Really? I couldn't hear anything "badass" or "creative", in fact I couldn't hear anything at all due to the sound quality being very poor.



He's lower than the guy with the horrible tone, but there's certain parts where he's doing "interesting" stuff, at least in the context of nu-metal, that you can hear pretty well. 

I love how five short years later he'd be roaming the streets of New York in women's shorts. I wonder if he's still got those banger pants?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 28, 2012)

Tosin po-poopy


----------



## SenorDingDong (Feb 28, 2012)

I love nu-metal.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 28, 2012)

This sounds pretty awesome.  More my sorta thing than Animals As Leaders to be honest. Cool to see how far he's come.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Feb 28, 2012)

DLG said:


> i forgot how horrible nu metal dancing was but how infinitely better it is than today's hardcore dancing



I'd say both are equal levels of horrible


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Feb 28, 2012)

Other than the atypical nu-metal-isms, i would seriously be impressed as hell to hear any band of high schoolers that sounded that good. I mean, really... they're tighter and more together than most local bands comprised of grown adults that i've heard.


----------



## DLG (Feb 28, 2012)

spawnofthesith said:


> I'd say both are equal levels of horrible



like randy said in that other thread, a case of mistaking nostalgia for quality, or in this case nostalgia for not sucking as much


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 28, 2012)

Tosin and nu metal. I honestly find that hilarious.


----------



## Goatchrist (Feb 28, 2012)

I like and I find it creative. Tosin is never a let down. 

Nu Metal dancing is so funny, looks hilarious!


----------



## Indigenous (Feb 28, 2012)

Tosin lookin thug.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Feb 28, 2012)

LMAO the fat kid at 49:43 and 52:09 

Wow, even when Tosin plays Nu Metal it's still pretty good and the riffs were different than what most other bands were doing at the time.




Indigenous said:


> Tosin lookin thug.



Yeah, he actually looked kinda intimidating lol and apparently even in high school he was huge. I bet he never would have guessed he would dress the classy way he does today.


----------



## Randy (Feb 28, 2012)

Ya'll must not be familiar with Reflux.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Feb 28, 2012)

Randy said:


> Ya'll must not be familiar with Reflux.



I think most of us are, but this is totally different than Reflux. It's just kinda cool to see him that early on.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow...this is rather hilarious.

But anyway....it's pretty cool seeing Tosin at such a young age. Nothing great there though. I think it's after the whole "high school" stage that alot of musicians get the time, the ability, and the discipline to really thoroughly focus on their instruments and analyze them. (I mean, you can play in high school, but most musicians who pursued music at a young age didn't get really good until after their high school time. It seems to be really common with many shredders for example.)

Love Reflux, though.


----------



## Randy (Feb 28, 2012)

I just mean that Reflux had some VERY nu-metal moments.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 28, 2012)

Tosin = trend hopper?

Young tosin ---> nu metal

Middle tosin ---> metalcore

Older tosin ----> djent


ITS ALL A CONSPIRACY


----------



## S-O (Feb 28, 2012)

I miss the early 2000s and late 90's. When even highschool shows were packed. Now it's super hyped shows spammed on the internet with only fifteen people actually showing up.

Oh well.


----------



## VILARIKA (Feb 28, 2012)

Two questions:

Is he the one with the red strat? Can't really tell.

How did you find this?


----------



## SenorDingDong (Feb 28, 2012)

VILARIKA said:


> How did you find this?



blackguitaristdatabase.com/tosinabasi


----------



## MetalBuddah (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah lil Tosin lol


----------



## The Reverend (Feb 28, 2012)

JWGriebel said:


> blackguitaristdatabase.com/tosinabasi



WHAT THE FUCK, THIS IS A THING?

As a black guitarist, I'm not sure how I feel about about there being a fucking database specifically for us.

I feel extremely odd right now.

EDIT: Totally got trolled, yes!  Props for that


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 28, 2012)

The Reverend said:


> WHAT THE FUCK, THIS IS A THING?
> 
> As a black guitarist, I'm not sure how I feel about about there being a fucking database specifically for us.
> 
> I feel extremely odd right now.



Did you click the link man?


----------



## antman95 (Feb 28, 2012)

says the video is private


----------



## xwmucradiox (Feb 28, 2012)

VILARIKA said:


> Two questions:
> 
> Is he the one with the red strat? Can't really tell.
> 
> How did you find this?



I was at this show. One of my friends posted this video today.


----------



## leandroab (Feb 28, 2012)

When is he visible... it IS a 2h video


----------



## VILARIKA (Feb 28, 2012)

xwmucradiox said:


> I was at this show. One of my friends posted this video today.



That's pretty cool, footage from 11 years ago of a local battle of the bands


----------



## VILARIKA (Feb 28, 2012)

The Reverend said:


> WHAT THE FUCK, THIS IS A THING?
> 
> As a black guitarist, I'm not sure how I feel about about there being a fucking database specifically for us.
> 
> ...



HAH, I knew it was a good move to wait until someone else said something first!


----------



## pineappleman (Feb 28, 2012)

...I really wish there were actual recordings of this now.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Feb 28, 2012)

leandroab said:


> When is he visible... it IS a 2h video



Read the OP


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Feb 29, 2012)

The Reverend said:


> WHAT THE FUCK, THIS IS A THING?
> 
> As a black guitarist, I'm not sure how I feel about about there being a fucking database specifically for us.
> 
> ...



Don't feel bad, I thought it was a real site at first too, LMAO. JWGriebel, you dick  jk. It still wouldn't be as bad as McDonald's new website, www.365black.com, a separate McDonald's website specifically for black people. And that's actually real.


----------



## Loomer (Feb 29, 2012)

AnarchyDivine88 said:


> Don't feel bad, I thought it was a real site at first too, LMAO. JWGriebel, you dick  jk. It still wouldn't be as bad as McDonald's new website, www.365black.com, a separate McDonald's website specifically for black people. And that's actually real.



That is probably the most racist thing I've seen all month.. Making such a big deal out of skin colour is not going to solve anything. Seriously.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Feb 29, 2012)

The Reverend said:


> WHAT THE FUCK, THIS IS A THING?
> 
> As a black guitarist, I'm not sure how I feel about about there being a fucking database specifically for us.
> 
> ...


----------



## leandroab (Feb 29, 2012)

xwmucradiox said:


> Read the OP



Thanks!


----------

